# Can My Cockatiels Breed?



## Mahmoudm.k (Jul 16, 2018)

I have one male whiteface cockatiel, and one female lutino cockatiel (both not split just normal,

question ----

can they breed 

- male whiteface cockatiel
- female lutino cockatiel


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes they can breed. Was there a reason you thought they might not be able to? I’m pretty sure it’s safe to breed these two mutations


----------



## Mahmoudm.k (Jul 16, 2018)

*follow up*

whiteface cockatiel are Recessive Mutation

will lutino are sex-linked 

it doesn't add up


and have you ever breed this type of cockatiel together, and is there a chance of getting an albino cockatiel?

what are the offspring going to be :wf grey:


----------



## Mahmoudm.k (Jul 16, 2018)

*follow up*

whiteface cockatiel are Recessive Mutation

will lutino are sex-linked 

it doesn't add up


and have you ever breed this type of cockatiel together, and is there a chance of getting an albino cockatiel?

what are the offspring going to be :wf grey:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They can breed but unless the female is split to wf and the male is split to lutino all you'll get are normal grey babies. Which is fine, because normal greys are super cute.


----------



## Mahmoudm.k (Jul 16, 2018)

*thank you for the reply*

so what will the offspring be?

lutinos or white face cockatiels


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Like Roxy said,you wont get lutino or WF out of this pairing (unless the girl is split to WF). All babies will be normal grey (unless father has unknown splits) If you get,lets say-cinnamon pearl-then you would know father is a split for that mutation and the baby is a girl. Now,if you want the albino (WF lutino)-keep the best male out of this clutch and breed him to a WF hen-then half of the girls will be albino..Or if you manage to find one Albino hen-and breed her to cock split to lutino and WF (the one you can get out of breeding your original pair)-then you will get 50% WF lutino babies (boys and girls) Good luck! Just make sure breeding birds are old enough (at least 18m for hen, 12 for cock)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

To get whiteface babies, both parents have to have the whiteface gene. If your hen is carrying the whiteface gene (meaning that she has one copy of the gene, which is called a split), you will be able to get whiteface babies. If she doesn't have the gene there will be no whiteface babies, but they will all be split to whiteface because they'll get the gene from their daddy. The only way to find out if she has the gene is to breed them and see what you get.

The inheritance rules are somewhat different for sex-linked genes. To get lutino babies, the male MUST have the gene. If your male is split to lutino, you would be able to get lutino girls no matter what the mother looks like. To get lutino boys, you must also have a lutino mother. And your hen is lutino, so IF the male has the gene you can get lutino babies of both sexes. If he doesn't have the gene then you won't get any lutino chicks. The only way to find out whether he has the gene is to breed them and see what you get.


----------

